# Diorama box help



## Gnmtlprl (Oct 5, 2019)

Hello everyone, new here I was wondering if I could get some help/ideas because Im having trouble finding examples of exactly what Im trying to do. I recently built a bookshelf out of wood crates. I have my RC jeep on one of the shelves. I thought it would be cool to turn that shelf into a diorama “box”. I was thinking like a pine forest, jeep going down a dirt trail, maybe going over some rocks. I’ve been able to find a lot on how to do ground, maybe some trees, but Im not sure how to do the back and sides of the box and have it look realistic? Just glue a printout of a forest to the walls? I don’t know if anyone has any suggestions or pics of anything they’ve done that would be close to this. Would really appreciate the help tho.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

A printed image or photograph poster of the forest you want would be best for the walls and top (Sky). Check the model railroading accessory department at hobby lobby or michaels for some trees to fill the space and look more natural. You may have to go online to find the size you need for your box. You can also go natural foilage with real foilage and small trees. Then finish out with your ground cover and trail. 

:cheers2:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yep, there are many scenic backgrounds available online and some at good prices.
just do a search and check out the links.
I have bought city-scape backdrops inexpensively that are pretty realistic.


----------

